# My mare is driving me crazy! xD What do you guys think??



## PrettyPonies (Mar 15, 2022)

Hi! I have a mini mare, Shasta, who is due to give birth any day… This is my first horse baby! My mare is 10 years old and she has had one other baby about 4 years ago (before I owned her, I reached out to her old owner but wasn’t able to get more info about her previous pregnancy). I do know she was supposed to have had an easy normal birth, and was a great mama though! Shasta was pasture bred so the only date I saw her bred was April 14th, so that would put us at day 335… Her belly has dropped a bit, and her muscles are pretty relaxed on her rump and her tail muscles have loosened up a bit. She has bagged up a ton, I have been testing the Ph of her milk. I don’t know if I did something wrong the first time I tested it because when I first tested it the Ph was at 6.2 ( I caught the milk in a disposable paper bowl so I don’t know if that could have skewed the results or not…) and now I have have be collecting it in a clean plastic cup and the results are at 7.8… Her milk is almost opaque (I could barley see the shape of my finger through the cup this morning) and a light ting of the amber color, it is also very thick. I just wanted to see what you guys all were thinking! I’ve been waking up every hour to check the camera for the last two weeks


----------



## PrettyPonies (Mar 16, 2022)

Also she has been uncomfortable the last few weeks and has been pressing her butt against the stall wall.


----------



## Taz (Mar 16, 2022)

Sounds like she's close! Can you post pictures?


----------



## PrettyPonies (Mar 16, 2022)

I just got in from feeding and got some pictures


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Mar 16, 2022)

She looks good! That udder should fill more so I’d think the 7.8 ph is right. But it’s a good enough udder she could go very soon. It may have just been a faulty strip. Make sure you are allowing the strip to soak for the required amount of time as that can make a difference too. Was that white spot on the top of the teat there or is that from testing? Are you familiar with all the dystocias that are common with minis? Waking up every hr is TOUGH! Especially for that long. Do you have the ability to share the camera with anyone so you can take shifts? You’re definitely in the final stretch, but who knows how long that stretch will be!


----------



## Taz (Mar 16, 2022)

Elizabeth's the pro not me but that's what I thought. She can elongate more too. I'm VERY happy to hear you are doing hour checks on her at night, it's exhausting but very worth it. I start foal watch before a lot do just to make sure they aren't doing it 'their way' and going to sneak a baby in before they look ready. Then again I'm a mother hen . She looks like she has the 'Should I start worrying about you yet?' look . Hang in there, please keep us posted.


----------



## Standards Equine (Mar 16, 2022)

Oh very exciting! Looks like you'll have a new addition very soon! I'm hoping for a very easy labor and delivery and a happy healthy foal and mama on the other side <3


----------



## PrettyPonies (Mar 16, 2022)

elizabeth.conder said:


> She looks good! That udder should fill more so I’d think the 7.8 ph is right. But it’s a good enough udder she could go very soon. It may have just been a faulty strip. Make sure you are allowing the strip to soak for the required amount of time as that can make a difference too. Was that white spot on the top of the teat there or is that from testing? Are you familiar with all the dystocias that are common with minis? Waking up every hr is TOUGH! Especially for that long. Do you have the ability to share the camera with anyone so you can take shifts? You’re definitely in the final stretch, but who knows how long that stretch will be!


Her udder has gotten quite tight feeling, but I know it still has the crease and doesn’t look as full as it should be… My Ph strips said to wait 15 seconds which is what I have been doing, I’m going to test her again around noon… the white spot on her test was from me testing  I have been studying problems with foaling and have a few experienced neighbors and vet numbers on hand!  My dad has been helping watch the camera at night too so that’s a big help! Thank you for your advice it’s super helpful!!


----------



## PrettyPonies (Mar 16, 2022)

Taz said:


> Elizabeth's the pro not me but that's what I thought. She can elongate more too. I'm VERY happy to hear you are doing hour checks on her at night, it's exhausting but very worth it. I start foal watch before a lot do just to make sure they aren't doing it 'their way' and going to sneak a baby in before they look ready. Then again I'm a mother hen . She looks like she has the 'Should I start worrying about you yet?' look . Hang in there, please keep us posted.


She has elongated more since last night when I checked her


----------



## Taz (Mar 16, 2022)

Sounds like she's moving along . Is she shedding yet? You might want to brush as much hair off her as possible everyday, especially her sides and belly, it's not good for baby to get it while figuring out how to use the milk bar.


----------



## PrettyPonies (Mar 16, 2022)

Yes she is and I have been brushing her a bit, I didn’t think about the baby getting it so I’ll brush her out more. Thanks!


----------



## PrettyPonies (Mar 18, 2022)

Okay so today is day 338, Shasta’s Ph tested around 7.2 (it was kinda an in between color from the chart, but it was most similar to 7.2…). And I got some more pictures today. She is so dirty right now from the mud we have been having


----------



## Taz (Mar 18, 2022)

You're getting closer. She doesn't look ready to me yet but that can change very quickly. The same with the pH, keep an eye on it, it can drop really fast sometimes.


----------



## PrettyPonies (Mar 18, 2022)

Oka thank you!


----------



## ValerieS (Mar 19, 2022)

Wow i just realized it’s not really quiet around here like i thought and mentioned to TAZ a couple days ago it’s just that no one but TAZ was kind enough to respond to me, and ELIZABETH at times and I appreciate that, thank you honestly! Good luck with your baby pretty ponies


----------



## PrettyPonies (Mar 19, 2022)

So I just went out to take care of Shasta, and her udder seems a bit more developed and tight. He Ph dropped to 7 (maybe a little under).


----------



## Taz (Mar 20, 2022)

Looks like a good change to me, I don't think you have much longer to go. Don't hold me to that though, they like making you crazy hanging on. If she was mine I'd be at the 1/2 hour checks stage and begging someone to check her during the day so I could get a nap, especially if that pH is coming down.


----------



## PrettyPonies (Mar 20, 2022)

I’m thinking it could be today… I’m keeping a close eye on her because her Ph is at 6.6-6.8!!!!


----------



## Taz (Mar 20, 2022)

I'm not going to say today but very soon if not today I think (hope ). I wouldn't be taking my eyes off her until she does. Good luck and please let us know what's going on.


----------



## PrettyPonies (Mar 20, 2022)

I will!


----------



## PrettyPonies (Mar 20, 2022)

Her Ph dropped to 6.4 now


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Mar 20, 2022)

Very exciting!!! Now is the stage where she needs eyes pretty much 24/7 because she’s officially in foaling range. Especially with how fast she’s dropped ph.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 20, 2022)

ValerieS said:


> Wow i just realized it’s not really quiet around here like i thought and mentioned to TAZ a couple days ago it’s just that no one but TAZ was kind enough to respond to me, and ELIZABETH at times and I appreciate that, thank you honestly! Good luck with your baby pretty ponies



It’s because those two are the baby experts  not everyone is a pro on pregnant mares and foaling. All I have is geldings, so you don’t want any foaling advice from me that’s for sure… but I do have to say Thunder did look pregnant the other day  And I do enjoy seeing all the babies born, so please post pics of your new arrivals!!


----------



## PrettyPonies (Mar 20, 2022)

Okay! I’m definitely keeping a close eye on her and will post pictures when the foal is born!


----------



## PrettyPonies (Mar 20, 2022)

Should I wrap her tail tonight??


----------



## PrettyPonies (Mar 21, 2022)

She’s getting a little restless shifting from foot to foot and has kick and nipped at her belly a few times and keeps pressing her butt up against the wall. The foal is kicking a little bit and seems a little more active than usual is that a sign they are getting closer?


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Mar 21, 2022)

Kelly said:


> It’s because those two are the baby experts  not everyone is a pro on pregnant mares and foaling. All I have is geldings, so you don’t want any foaling advice from me that’s for sure… but I do have to say Thunder did look pregnant the other day  And I do enjoy seeing all the babies born, so please post pics of your new arrivals!!



Too kind! I’m not an expert yet haha.


@PrettyPonies, I typically wrap at below 6.4. Usually the foal is quiet leading up to foaling. The other signs are indicative of getting close though. I’d definitely be watching close. However, sometimes they still go long.


----------



## PrettyPonies (Mar 21, 2022)

Okay, thank you!!! Well she had just finished eating her grain about 40 minutes earlier and it was only like 3 kicks but I wasn’t sure how the foal behaved before foaling… thanks for all your advice!


----------



## Taz (Mar 21, 2022)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Too kind! I’m not an expert yet haha.
> You're much more of an expert than I am! I'm very grateful you are there to help us all out .
> 
> PrettyPonies, anything last night??!!??


----------



## PrettyPonies (Mar 21, 2022)

Not yet… her Ph was still at 6.4 this morning so I’ll check her again in a bit , hopefully tonight!!


----------



## Taz (Mar 21, 2022)

UGH!!!! She could go tonight or sit there for days. Hang in there, this is the hardest part of the wait.


----------



## PrettyPonies (Mar 21, 2022)

Now her Ph has gone back up to between 6.8 and 7


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Mar 21, 2022)

Awwww mine have done that before! Drives you crazy!!! Hopefully it’ll drop again before long!


----------



## PrettyPonies (Mar 21, 2022)

It’s so frustrating  Today is 341 for her, what’s the longest your horses have gone?


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Mar 21, 2022)

I had one go 345. A friend had a maiden go 360+


----------



## NoahG (Mar 21, 2022)

Friend of mine had a (full sized, mind you) mare go 375. She took her sweet time.


----------



## Taz (Mar 22, 2022)

I had one go 356. I also had one that went up and down for a week or two, I was going crazy, she foaled on one of the nights it was up . Keep watching her closely, it won't be long it will just seem like it.


----------



## PrettyPonies (Mar 22, 2022)

Okay thank you!


----------



## PrettyPonies (Mar 22, 2022)

Her Ph is still at 7 but she has elongated more and looks a bit looser… she also has an odd pink spot that wasn’t there before…


----------



## Taz (Mar 22, 2022)

Elongating more and looser is good. I'm not seeing a pink spot.....has she been rubbing her bum a lot? Could be a raw spot from that.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Mar 22, 2022)

Someone may have mentioned this earlier and I missed it. If you'll move her tail to the side, rather than lifting straight up, we'll have a better idea of how she's elongating. Lifting up makes her scrinch everything in.

I agree with Taz, looks like she's been rubbing. You've been given good advice. Time to drag out the toothpicks and coffee.️


----------



## PrettyPonies (Mar 22, 2022)

Oh I didn’t even think about going to the side vs up! I’ll totally do that when I go out and check her again! 
Yes she has been really itching and pushing her butt against the stall wall the last couple of days…


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Mar 23, 2022)

How’s your girl?


----------



## PrettyPonies (Mar 23, 2022)

She’s lookin’ about the same… and her Ph is between 6.8 & 7… Her udder is getting really full and tight now though! I forgot to take pictures tonight so I’ll get some in the morning


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Mar 24, 2022)

Helloooooo....it's morning!!

I hope your mare is well and progressing normally. I also hope someone is helping you juggle daily life and mare watch.


----------



## PrettyPonies (Mar 24, 2022)

Sorry!!!  I woke up late for work and I found out I was out of Ph test strips! 
Yes she’s doing great. Yea it’s great my mom keeps an eye on her for me during the day and my dad helps with her at night so that’s a huge help


----------



## PrettyPonies (Mar 24, 2022)

So I was just out feeding and Shastas stomach dropped and her sides are more straight down. Her milk was clear this morning and tonight it was white!! He Ph dropped below 6.2!!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Mar 25, 2022)

Ohhhh baby time I think!!!!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Mar 25, 2022)

Looks like she’s even got some wax going!


----------



## PrettyPonies (Mar 25, 2022)

Here’s her milk


----------



## PrettyPonies (Mar 25, 2022)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Ohhhh baby time I think!!!!



I think so!!!!


----------



## Taz (Mar 25, 2022)

Anything happen yet?!?


----------



## PrettyPonies (Mar 25, 2022)

Not yet…


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Mar 25, 2022)

Maybe a daytime baby!? She certainly looks good to go.


----------



## PrettyPonies (Mar 25, 2022)

He was born at 6:30. It’s a beautiful colt


----------



## PrettyPonies (Mar 25, 2022)

Very feisty and healthy


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Mar 25, 2022)

Congratulations!! How considerate of her, to give you a morning foal. What a great way to start the day.


----------



## NoahG (Mar 25, 2022)

Congrats on the foal! Awesome that she actually gave you a foal in the morning. Heard so many cases of mares having them at 2:00am.


----------



## PrettyPonies (Mar 25, 2022)

I know!


----------



## Taz (Mar 25, 2022)

Congratulations!! He's adorable!! ❤ ❤
More pictures and info when you have a chance please


----------



## PrettyPonies (Mar 25, 2022)

Thank you! Shasta wasn’t up and down at all last night, acted pretty much the same as she has the last few weeks, I was up at 6 and then dozed off at 6:15ish and then woke up at 6:40 and she had literally dropped the baby seconds before I checked on her!! Thankfully it seemed like a quick easy delivery for her. I checked her placenta and it was whole so she expelled it all. Baby has been up and nursing and has pooped several times. He’s doing great, very healthy and frisky. He’s bucking and kicking, very playful! Mama is doing great too, she’s a wonderful mama! [


----------



## PrettyPonies (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Taz (Mar 25, 2022)

I'm so happy everything went well. It's my nightmare to miss it when there's a problem. Does he have a name yet? You get to sleep tonight!!


----------



## PrettyPonies (Mar 25, 2022)

I know me too! Not yet… I’m trying to find one that seems to fit him  Yay!!!!!


----------



## kimbalina (Mar 25, 2022)

Congratulations!! Adorable +++ How incredibly precious!! Thanks for posting and taking us along on this journey!!!! You must be exhausted!!!!


----------



## PrettyPonies (Mar 25, 2022)

Thank you!!! I love him so much already, he is precious! Yes I am


----------



## PrettyPonies (Mar 25, 2022)

So Shasta has not pooped since she gave birth this morning is that normal? She hasn’t eaten much since this morning though….


----------



## HersheyMint (Mar 25, 2022)

Congratulations!!! I'm so happy she delivered with no issues. He is so cute. Sending hugs and kisses to both mom and baby


----------



## PrettyPonies (Mar 25, 2022)

Thank you!


----------



## kimbalina (Mar 25, 2022)

PrettyPonies said:


> So Shasta has not pooped since she gave birth this morning is that normal? She hasn’t eaten much since this morning though….



From personal experience of childbirth it all gets a bit squeezed and compressed and bruised from pushing. Also dehydration can factor! Making milk requires a lot of water. lol but I am not a horse nor have any experience of foaling and postpartum mares .


----------



## Taz (Mar 26, 2022)

How's Shasta doing?


----------



## PrettyPonies (Mar 26, 2022)

She’s doing great, she ate last night and pooped. She also seems to be drinking well. Also the baby is doing good! He’s an ornery little guy! I think I settled on the name Chief….


----------



## Taz (Mar 26, 2022)

Wonderful to hear!! Any pictures you feel like sharing at any time would be welcomed 
Now you get the weekend to play with Chief


----------



## PrettyPonies (Mar 26, 2022)

Okay! My phone was dead this morning so I didn’t get new ones of him yet but I’ll get some more this afternoon  I did get a picture of his sire though, the stud is older so he’s lightening up a bit but he use to be a darker dappled chocolate color


----------



## MaryFlora (Mar 26, 2022)

Congratulations on your precious and beautiful colt! Mama looks very relaxed and confident too!

Handsome stallion too….love his forelock!


----------



## hganser (Mar 26, 2022)

How precious! So glad they’re both well. Congratulations! Enjoy!


----------



## Kelly (Mar 26, 2022)

So precious! What a beautiful baby!!  congrats


----------



## PrettyPonies (Mar 26, 2022)

Thank you!!!






MaryFlora said:


> Congratulations on your precious and beautiful colt! Mama looks very relaxed and confident too!
> 
> Handsome stallion too….love his forelock!


 
Yes he has quite the mane too


----------



## NoahG (Mar 26, 2022)

PrettyPonies said:


> Thank you!!!View attachment 46530
> View attachment 46531
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness what a cutie!


----------



## HersheyMint (Mar 27, 2022)

Chief, I love it. Pictures of them are so cute! The sire is a very handsome guy. To bad we can't see his eyes  You get to look forward to a beautiful maneThanks for sharing


----------



## Capriole (Mar 31, 2022)

Congratulations!! 
He's adorable !!


----------

